# Does string volume depend on the number of players?



## janxharris

For example, if the eight orchestral double basses were divided three ways (say 4,2,2), could the 4 double basses sound as loud as 8?


----------



## Pugg

Do we have any double bas players on the site.


----------



## vsm

Hi! I am not a double-bass player, but I am a music composer and when you learn orchestration you also learn that "mass" matters compared to "volume". That means that if you have 8 players playing "piano" will give you a completely different result by having 4 players playing "forte". It is not a matter of "volume" but a matter of "mass".

To answer your question then, yes, the string "mass" depends by the number of players. The volume can be given by less players playing dynamically louder, but the effect will be much "leaner", less "dense" than having more players.

I hope this makes sense...


----------



## janxharris

Thanks.
_____________________________________


----------

